# My dogs



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's some pics of my dogs I took yesterday, I just love them. Todd is the blue brindle greyhound, Oscar is the Wheaten Terrier X Bearded Collie in the middle, and Breagha is the black greyhound.





































Oscar:









Breagha:









Todd:









And all three:









Hope you liked them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Very pretty dogs  i really like ur blue/brindle greyhounds color..its gorgeous.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgous pictures!
How did you get them to pose so beautifully?
Not only are they hansome, but intelligent to.

xx - Sophie - xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, I love they one of the three of them together in the grass, they are all lovely gogs


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

wow that was a really nice shots... what a portrait.. 
and you have really nice dogs..


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> Gorgous pictures!
> How did you get them to pose so beautifully?
> Not only are they hansome, but intelligent to.
> 
> xx - Sophie - xx


With a great deal of difficulty


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

u have got really lovely dogs...i like the black greyhound  but they all 3 just stunning


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Your dogs are gorgeous! In the pictures they look so happy and content. Are the leads of the greyhounds tied together in the photos?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab photos, your dogs are a credit to you


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

kimpossible said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous! In the pictures they look so happy and content. Are the leads of the greyhounds tied together in the photos?


Well kind of. Todd (the brindle with the blue lead) had seen a P.U.S.S.Y.C.A.T behind us, and I was pretty sure if it moved he would bolt for it. So I kept his lead on. And I figured if I tied him to Breagha he would copy her and lie down. So I looped the end of his lead through the D loop on her collar. They weren't tied as such, it just needed pulled out.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics of your lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Here's some pics of my dogs I took yesterday, I just love them. Todd is the blue brindle greyhound, Oscar is the Wheaten Terrier X Bearded Collie in the middle, and Breagha is the black greyhound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE GREYHOUNDS VERY NICE


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what cuties  x


----------

